# How to stop the unreal closeness ?



## Growing in Faith

I met this guy at work. It all started one night which is a few days ago I asked him if he could give me a ride home after work...we talked a lot and it was kind of cool. He asked for a goodbye hug and I gave it. We hanged out the next day...he came over to my place and we played music together...later that day we were watching tv together at my place and I cooked him something...after we were done...we started to be playful....cushion frighting...then he tried to hug me and kissed my hair and cheek...I never have a boyfriend and I never been close to a boy at all...and I always think that as a Christian I have to watch out how close I get with someone who's not my husband....I have to admit that what he was doing to me was very tempting...he touched me (not sensitive part) and holding me and smelled my neck....I tried to push away and told him that that was too fast...yet I didn't just get up and walked away...I mean he didn't really pushing me to do anything...I do like him and enjoy his touch...yet I know this is not right....we're not really in a relationship and he's not Christian...he asked if he could kiss me...yet I said no....it would be my first kiss...and I really want to save it for the one...I know I shouldn't have let him keep touching me...later we were in the car and I let me touched my leg and I was holding his hand...he tried to kiss me again and I pulled away. 2 days later he called and ask if he could come over to relax a little bit...I actually missed him so I said yes...this time he sat close to me, then started kissing my neck, my hair, my ear...shoulder...and he held me and kissed my chest....I don't know...I like him but I guess this should being happening at all...and I afraid I'll be used...he also borrowed some money from me since he didn't have gas left in his car...please give me advice on how to tell him that I don't think that's appropriate...I do want to be friends with him...of course I wouldn't care if he choose to walk away once he knows that he'll not get anything physical...christian please help!


----------



## GAsoccerman

honey how old are you may I ask? I see you are very religous, which i respect.

But I am from the "club" you need to Explore life before it is to late. Love works in various ways, what are you really afraid of?

What does it matter if he is Christian or not? I married my wife who is a red head, but I grew up hating redheads, but we "connected" Love is much to powerful to let trivial things get in the way.

My wife's Mother is Catholic, her father was a Protestant, If you know anything about Irish history and the Enlgish and catholics, well then you will know...they are not very fond of each other. But never the less they got married, had four daughters, they kept their own religions, the kids were raised catholic under the mother's religion.

Anyway, how do you know if this man is the right one for you unless you do kiss him and explore a little bit? I am not talking sex here, You will have sex when you are ready, that is a very personal decision and something that should at least wait until you are 18, in my book.

Only you know your feelings, as with the money, I would not loan him any more unless you know you will get it back, see if he pays back the gas money.

You sound like a very nice person, best of luck.


----------



## Green-Moo

If you like this guy, then how about explaining how you feel about relationships and seeing if he feels strongly enough about you to play it your way?

Just because they guy is not a parcticing christian doesn't make him a bad person. It could be that if your relationship develops that's something he'd explore with you.


----------

